# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Si ndjehen femrat shqiptare në mërgim?!

## pranvera bica

Si te gjithe bota per te realizuar endren e tyre  edhe Shqiptaret moren rruget e emigracionit.Disa te ndare nga femijet,bashkeshortet,prinderit etj.probleme te njohura tani.Me vone filluan te bashkohen familjet duke mare edhe bashkeshortet e tyre per t'u  ingranuar ne jeten e vendit prites.Nje pjese e familjes sime {vellai sr bashku me familjen e tij} jetojne prej disa vitesh ne qytetin e bukur te Selanikut.Po ashtu ,plot te aferm e te aferme te mija ,shoqe te cilat duke lene profesionet e tyre  te mirefillta ne Shqiperi,bejne punet e rendomta  te Grekut,Italianeve etj.Une duke shkuar shpesh si vizitore  andej interesohem per grate,se si ndjehen ato ne raport me grate vendase ose edhe me grate emigrante nga vendet e tjera.Diskriminim total.Te prozvaltura,pa vlere,te zhveshura nga vlerat qe kane grate tona dhe te tjetersuara.Mikesha ime dikur gazetare ne kryeqytet,tani u sherben plakave ne Greqi,bente dokumentare te mrekullueshem ne Kinostudio dhe kur u paraqit ne nje institucion te tille ne vendin fqinj,i thane se nuk pranojne gra.Shume iu duhet grave te zene nje vend te merituar ne emigracion por ato ndihen inferiore dhe lajne e pastrojne gjithe tualetet e botes.Sa keq ,gjithe truri i kombit lan pjatat e botes.

A MENDONI MIQ TE NDERUAR SE KA ERDHUR KOHA QE TE GJITHA GRATE NE EMIGRACION ,TE KRIJONE SHOQATAT E TYRE DHE TE LUFTOJNE PER TE DREJTAT E TYRE ?

A DUHET TE NGREJNE ZERIN NENAT E GRATE TONA  QE FEMIJET E TYRE TE MESOJNE GJUHEN E NENES DHE ME VONE ATE TE VENDIT PRITES?

ME MENCURINE E TYRE GRATE TONA DUHET TE TREGOJNE SE JANE TE BARABARTA MES TE BARABARTAVE  DHE JO EMIGRANTE PA TE DREJTA QE JU TAKOJNE.

A DUHET TE LUFTOJNE AMBASADAT TONA PER TE VENE NE VEND DINJITETIN E GRAVE TONA?

Kush e ka provuar kete nenvlehtesim eshte e lutur te na tregoje ndonje  pervoje sido qofte ajo.Ju lutem miq e sidomos mikesha ju ftoj per mendime dhe diskutime.

                                                          Respekte dhe nderime.

----------


## DEA27

ESHTE IDE INTERESANTE dhe do me pelqente qe kjo te konkretizohej dhe jo te mbetej nje teme ne forume qe vetem lexohet dhe kaq, se di ku jeton ti  por ketu ku jam une ka shume pak ndergjegjsim per kesi gjerash, shumica jane futur o punes me koke o familjes dhe femijve. Por nese do kishte mundesi qe antar te ketij forumi qe solidarizohen me kete ide, te beheshin bashke sipas zonave ku jetojne pse jo gjithcka eshte e mundur!

----------


## PaToSaRaK

_Pranvera lexova postimin tend dhe me pelqeu shume dhe mendimi jot, por te dish se ketu quhet Greqi dhe nuk besoj se ne asnje vend te Botes nuk sillen keshtu me emigrandet. 
E para ne nuk kemi shtet te na mbroj kam qe ne 1998 ne Greqi dhe pak a shume i di ca gjera, kam pare Gra e Burra qe kan qen mesus njerez me shkoll te larte dha jan katandisur te lajne pjatat dhe burrat te bejne llac.
Me pak fjal Greqia eshte vendi me legen ne gjith Europen, dhe kot qe te ngren zerin nuk i degjon njeri, ne Shqiptaret ne Greqi nuk na vlereson njeri. Ky eshte mendimi im, por ca te bejme ne qe na ka zene rrota bishtin.

Pershendetje._

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

ketu ne gjermani nuk duan te din fare se nga je po te shikojn deftesat dhe te marin ne pune...ke shume mundsi ketu edhe po nuk ishe me i miri ne shkolle keto ta japin mundsin per cdo gje....ca nuk i kuptoj pse shkojn jashtetit ajo gazetarja qe ka shkruajtur hapsi temes la banojt e dynjas tani vet e ka fain le te rrite aty ku ishte meqe kishte pune te mire....a po esht dhe kjo ka shume femra qe kan hikur nga shqiperia pershembull mami im ajo nuk ka hikur e vogel dhe normalsiht qe nuk ka ber shkoll ne gjermani dhe ketu nuk njifet shkolla shqiptare normal qe nuk do punoj neper zyra po ca ti dali.....prandaj mos te ankohen kot!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pranvera bica

> ESHTE IDE INTERESANTE dhe do me pelqente qe kjo te konkretizohej dhe jo te mbetej nje teme ne forume qe vetem lexohet dhe kaq, se di ku jeton ti  por ketu ku jam une ka shume pak ndergjegjsim per kesi gjerash, shumica jane futur o punes me koke o familjes dhe femijve. Por nese do kishte mundesi qe antar te ketij forumi qe solidarizohen me kete ide, te beheshin bashke sipas zonave ku jetojne pse jo gjithcka eshte e mundur!


Dea!Kjo teme ka si qellim te sensibilizoje opinionin dhe ne grate vete per te zene vendin qe na takon  e te trajtohemi si Ruset,Rumunet ,Armenet, e te paguhemi pa diferencim nga te tjerat qe ndoshta nuk jane aq nikoqire sa Shqiptaret,qe femijet tane te ngrejne denjesisht flamujt e shteteve perkatese ,sepse e meritojne ,sepse shkelqejne ne mesime,prandaj TI Qeveri e kujtdo ngjyre qofsh,degjoje zerin tone, leviz e bej dicka per ne se dhe ne jemi shume...


                     RESPEKTE!

----------


## mia@

> Dea!Kjo teme ka si qellim te sensibilizoje opinionin dhe ne grate vete per te zene vendin qe na takon  e te trajtohemi si Ruset,Rumunet ,Armenet, e te paguhemi pa diferencim nga te tjerat qe ndoshta nuk jane aq nikoqire sa Shqiptaret,qe femijet tane te ngrejne denjesisht flamujt e shteteve perkatese ,sepse e meritojne ,sepse shkelqejne ne mesime,prandaj TI Qeveri e kujtdo ngjyre qofsh,degjoje zerin tone, leviz e bej dicka per ne se dhe ne jemi shume...
> 
> 
>                      RESPEKTE!


Ku jeton ti pranvera? Ketu te ne nuk di te kete diferencime midis emigranteve. Biles shqiptaret ketui duan ne krahasim me emigrantet e tjere. Ka italian qe nuk ja japin shtepite me qera te zinjve, spanjolleve dhe boshnjakeve, por Shqiptaret i duan. Nuk e kam ndjere veten ndonjehere te diskriminuar ketu si femer emigrante. Ndonjehere ndihesh e diskriminuar dhe ne vendin tend qe eshte korrupsion i gjalle.

----------


## Izadora

> A DUHET TE LUFTOJNE AMBASADAT TONA PER TE VENE NE VEND DINJITETIN E GRAVE TONA?


Tani nqs do flasim realitetin ,sa e mbron nje shtet i huaj gruan emigrante nuk e mbrojne abasadat shqiptare neper bote.

Normal qe nje venali nuk ta liron me qef vendin e punes.
Por po te dish se c'fare don dhe c'fare kerkon,mendoj se kudo qe te jesh e arrin.

----------


## Illyria

> Tani nqs do flasim realitetin ,sa e mbron nje shtet i huaj gruan emigrante nuk e mbrojne abasadat shqiptare neper bote.
> 
> Normal qe nje venali nuk ta liron me qef vendin e punes.
> Por po te dish se c'fare don dhe c'fare kerkon,mendoj se kudo qe te jesh e arrin.



Plotësisht dakord. Dihet që ato vitet e para te emigimit, janë për t'ia treguar dheut, ama kur stabilizohesh, mëson gjuhën, përshtatesh, integrohesh nga pak, asgjë nuk është më e pamundur. Kam njohur femra që punonin si qeni dhe kur vjen puna donin te vazhdonin studimet pasi ju njoh e drejta e qëndrimit- konvertim diplome dhe tani janë nëpër profesionet e tyre. E gjen këtë në Shqipëri?

Ka programe te posaçme në shumë vende te Evropës, si te OJF ashtu edhe shtetërore. Janë politika që kanë si qëllim përfshirjen  e grave emigrante në jetën e komunitetit, dhënien e shanseve e mundësive, etj.

Mesa lexova, jeton në Greqi. Është tjetër situata aty. Por ta siguroj se në vendet skandinave, Gjermani, Francë, Britani, çdo kush mund të arrijë shumë nqs do të ecë përpara.

----------


## saura

Pranvera ,ne  shqiptaret kemi nje mentalitet qe duam te jemi te gjithe doktora ,inxhinjera ,e pedagoge ,dhe punet e tjera kane dinjitetin e tyre ,njeriu nuk vleresohet per ate qe ben ,por per ate qe eshte .
Natyrisht kur studion per vite me radhe e ben per te bere nje pune me te mire dhe e ke pasion ate dege qe ke zgjedhur ,por ne jete njeriu duhet te pershtatet 80% e njerezve ne bote bejne pune mediokre ose ate pune qe nuk i pelqen .
Mendoj se ju ne Shqiperi keni nevoje te ndryshoni mentalitetin ,duhet te punoni .
Ka shume femra ne Shqiperi qe kan mbaruar shkollen e larte  nuk kane pune dhe nuk preferojne te punojne shitese bariste e nuk e di une çfare mund ti afrohet .
Ketej nuk e kane per turp fare dhe banjot i pastrojne ,le te jene me fakultet ,dhe mire e bejne ,se dhe ate pune dikush do ta bej ,shih rezultatin e ketij mentaliteti ne Shqiperi ,varferi dhe zhul...
Sa per Greqin ,nje shtet sa me i fuqishem te jete ekonomikisht dmth te kete standarte aq me shume mundesira te jep,dihet qe Greqia eshte e fundit ne KE per standarte dhe demokraci.
Neper shtetet Europiane diplloma jone nuk njihet por po te japesh ca provime shtese te njihet .
Dihet se emigrantet kur emigrojne ne nje vend ne fillim kane problemet e tyre sa te gjejne nje pune te fitojne ca para ,te bejne bashkimet familjare ,te marrin nje patente ,nje makine qe i duhet per te punuar etj etj ,kalojne ca vite te mira ,gjerat duan kohen e tyre dhe ne vendin tend gjithashtu duhen vite qe te krijosh nje pozicion.
Sa per emigrantet dhe nqs nuk bejne ato pune qe duan jane te kenaqur me gjera te tjera ,fuksionon shteti ,nuk je i ofenduar nga shteti ,kudo qe te shkosh ne spital ,ne gjykate ,çdo gje eshte e zgjidhur dhe me telefona dhe letra zgjidhen gjerat ,te siguroj qe po te ishim me mire atje do ishim kthyer ,por jetojme me mire ,jemi me te sigurt ketu dhe nje punetor i thjeshte jeton me mire se nje intelektual atje ,han me mire ,vishet me mire ,ka drita uje ,nuk i shkel kemba ne balte,pushimet i ben pa problem se merr dy rroga plus dhe ne vere dhe ne dimer etj etj.
Kete qe po bejme ne tani e kane bere dhe keto shtete vite me pare si greket ,italianet e europianet e tjere ,po e bejne dhe tani te gjithe vendet ish komuniste qe dolen nga ai sistem qe deshtoi,shendet .

----------


## PaToSaRaK

> po normal se ne vend te huaj nuk mund te punosh mesues,pastaj probleme emigrantet kane ne gjithe boten


Ardis me sa shikoj qenke ne Greqi dhe besoj se i di mire gjerat si funksionojne ne Greqi.
Probleme vetem Greqia ka me te huajt asnje vend tjeter ne Europe, kam njerez ne shume vende te Europes dhe me thone qe nuk ka probleme te tilla.

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## pranvera bica

> Pranvera ,ne  shqiptaret kemi nje mentalitet qe duam te jemi te gjithe doktora ,inxhinjera ,e pedagoge ,dhe punet e tjera kane dinjitetin e tyre ,njeriu nuk vleresohet per ate qe ben ,por per ate qe eshte .
> Natyrisht kur studion per vite me radhe e ben per te bere nje pune me te mire dhe e ke pasion ate dege qe ke zgjedhur ,por ne jete njeriu duhet te pershtatet 80% e njerezve ne bote bejne pune mediokre ose ate pune qe nuk i pelqen .
> Mendoj se ju ne Shqiperi keni nevoje te ndryshoni mentalitetin ,duhet te punoni .
> Ka shume femra ne Shqiperi qe kan mbaruar shkollen e larte  nuk kane pune dhe nuk preferojne te punojne shitese bariste e nuk e di une çfare mund ti afrohet .
> Ketej nuk e kane per turp fare dhe banjot i pastrojne ,le te jene me fakultet ,dhe mire e bejne ,se dhe ate pune dikush do ta bej ,shih rezultatin e ketij mentaliteti ne Shqiperi ,varferi dhe zhul...
> Sa per Greqin ,nje shtet sa me i fuqishem te jete ekonomikisht dmth te kete standarte aq me shume mundesira te jep,dihet qe Greqia eshte e fundit ne KE per standarte dhe demokraci.
> Neper shtetet Europiane diplloma jone nuk njihet por po te japesh ca provime shtese te njihet .
> Dihet se emigrantet kur emigrojne ne nje vend ne fillim kane problemet e tyre sa te gjejne nje pune te fitojne ca para ,te bejne bashkimet familjare ,te marrin nje patente ,nje makine qe i duhet per te punuar etj etj ,kalojne ca vite te mira ,gjerat duan kohen e tyre dhe ne vendin tend gjithashtu duhen vite qe te krijosh nje pozicion.
> Sa per emigrantet dhe nqs nuk bejne ato pune qe duan jane te kenaqur me gjera te tjera ,fuksionon shteti ,nuk je i ofenduar nga shteti ,kudo qe te shkosh ne spital ,ne gjykate ,çdo gje eshte e zgjidhur dhe me telefona dhe letra zgjidhen gjerat ,te siguroj qe po te ishim me mire atje do ishim kthyer ,por jetojme me mire ,jemi me te sigurt ketu dhe nje punetor i thjeshte jeton me mire se nje intelektual atje ,han me mire ,vishet me mire ,ka drita uje ,nuk i shkel kemba ne balte,pushimet i ben pa problem se merr dy rroga plus dhe ne vere dhe ne dimer etj etj.
> Kete qe po bejme ne tani e kane bere dhe keto shtete vite me pare si greket ,italianet e europianet e tjere ,po e bejne dhe tani te gjithe vendet ish komuniste qe dolen nga ai sistem qe deshtoi,shendet .


Shume bukur flet ti Saura!Ndoshta ty te ka ecur dhe falendero zotin per kete!Po e dini ju sa vuajne te tjeret qe flejne ne bashtat e Grekerve se nuk i fusin brenda sado qe punojne shume mire,e di ti se vjet ne vere shkuam me pushime ne Greqi dhevajza e shoqes sime  lindi ne taksine e Grekut sepse ai e sillte verdalle neper Selanik me qellim qe taksiometri te shenonte sa me shume kilometra e se atoa qe kishte brenda ishin "allvanoz"? Vertet ne Shqiperi eshte varferi e zhul po kjo gjendje jo per faj te popullit por te qeveritareve te kujtdo ngjyre qofshin qe parate e taksat e shqiptareve i perdorin per fushata elektorale dhe jo te vleresojne potencialet e popullit te tyre per t'i vene ne funksion te ketij populli.Une me shume e ve theksin tek nemvlehtesimi qe u behet grave edhe kur i dine aftesite e tyre,se kur Valbona Cobo cau privatisht ne Athine oer te vene ne vend dinjitetin dhe talentin e saj  te gjithe u befasuan,une them per favoret qe duhen krijuar per kedo qofte dhe vertet te lakme banjat e tyre po jo t'me diferencoje ne page se jam shqiptare.Njeriu i gjore nje jete ka dhe do ta jetoje ate se eshte e bukur por e shkurter dhe deri sa te arrije te  krijoje ato te mira materiale e financiare dhe duke marre parasysh moshen mesatare te jeteses ne vendin tim e tend{S'DO KETE ME KOHE"}Eune gjej vend ketu per te perdorur nje fjale teurte te popullit tone:-  Me mire buke e hi, e ne shtepi.Besoj edhe juve nje dite do ju kemi ketu duke kontribuar per Shqiperine tone hallemadhe... Mbaresi

----------


## *mistrecja*

edi qe ne greqi dhe itali vuajn shqiptaret dhe me vjen shume keq.ketu ne gjermani nuk vuajn emigrantet shqiptare turk i zi cfare te jesh te gjith ketu tolerohen dhe sa per pune gjejn ku te duan dhe cfare pune te dojn.

----------


## Enii

ktu ku jam ndjehem mire , mendoj se jam me fat qe skam jetuar ne vende si greqia sepse si trajtojne mire shqipot apo ne erop ne pergjithesi por prape e mira ska fund lol

----------


## pranvera bica

> ketu ne gjermani nuk duan te din fare se nga je po te shikojn deftesat dhe te marin ne pune...ke shume mundsi ketu edhe po nuk ishe me i miri ne shkolle keto ta japin mundsin per cdo gje....ca nuk i kuptoj pse shkojn jashtetit ajo gazetarja qe ka shkruajtur hapsi temes la banojt e dynjas tani vet e ka fain le te rrite aty ku ishte meqe kishte pune te mire....a po esht dhe kjo ka shume femra qe kan hikur nga shqiperia pershembull mami im ajo nuk ka hikur e vogel dhe normalsiht qe nuk ka ber shkoll ne gjermani dhe ketu nuk njifet shkolla shqiptare normal qe nuk do punoj neper zyra po ca ti dali.....prandaj mos te ankohen kot!!!!!!!!!


Enderuar Tironcja-BLN.Me behet qefi qe jeni andej se po te ishit ketej nga fqinji yne besoj se do ta perjetonit shume keq emigracionin.Gazetaren e shkrete e zuri reforma,se ketu sic e dini u shkri cdo gje dhe ajo e gjora shume e deshperuar mori rrugen ne Greqi se kishte femijen per te rritur.Pastaj e dini ju leket qe merni andej jane me te larta ne raport me pagat e ketushme dhe terhiqen nga ky faktor e rrine aty duke pranuar cdo lloj pune...
Ne Gjermani ka standarte.
                                                            Pershendetje

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> Enderuar Tironcja-BLN.Me behet qefi qe jeni andej se po te ishit ketej nga fqinji yne besoj se do ta perjetonit shume keq emigracionin.Gazetaren e shkrete e zuri reforma,se ketu sic e dini u shkri cdo gje dhe ajo e gjora shume e deshperuar mori rrugen ne Greqi se kishte femijen per te rritur.Pastaj e dini ju leket qe merni andej jane me te larta ne raport me pagat e ketushme dhe terhiqen nga ky faktor e rrine aty duke pranuar cdo lloj pune...
> Ne Gjermani ka standarte.
>                                                             Pershendetje


ndigjoj shume me te then te drejten per emigrantet qe jan ne greqi sidomos pupupu me vjen keq po ca ti besh...esht normale qe marim me shume si kur ne shqiperi po dhe jan me shtrejnt gjerat knej gati po aty jemi....
po kjo esht e vertet qe ketu ka shume standare dhe me shume rregulla

----------


## Illyria

> Enderuar Tironcja-BLN.Me behet qefi qe jeni andej se po te ishit ketej nga fqinji yne besoj se do ta perjetonit shume keq emigracionin.Gazetaren e shkrete e zuri reforma,se ketu sic e dini u shkri cdo gje dhe ajo e gjora shume e deshperuar mori rrugen ne Greqi se kishte femijen per te rritur.Pastaj e dini ju leket qe merni andej jane me te larta ne raport me pagat e ketushme dhe terhiqen nga ky faktor e rrine aty duke pranuar cdo lloj pune...
> Ne Gjermani ka standarte.
>                                                             Pershendetje


Pikërisht ka standarte dhe standartet ecin paralelisht me nivelin e jetesës. Gjermania është shtet social, por jo aq i fortë sa ka qënë në kohën e Markës së lavdishme. Vërtet rrogat janë të larta, po sa ka shkuar kostoja e jetesës thuaj. Nqs një punëtor ndërtimi këtu merr deri ne 1500 euro, e konvertuar në lek janë shumë, por nuk të dalin nqs ke familje. Gjithsesi të mos largohemi nga tema, pozita e gruas në emigracion dhe të drejtat nuk varen shumë nga rrogat por qëndrimi i shtetit karshi tyre. Greqia nuk mbahet ndonjë pionere për të drejtat e njeriut ndaj e kam gjithmonë të vështirë ta besoj si është në EU.

----------


## INFINITY©

Pranvera, 

Nqs ju po e beni nje pergjithesim per femren shqiptare bazuar ne kushtet e Greqise, atehere eshte gabim, sepse femrat shqiptare jane kudo. Ketu ku jetoj une femrat shqiptare kane mbaruar shkollen dhe jane mjeke, dentiste, inxhiniere, financiere, mesuese, etj. 

Nqs je e afte, do behesh dikushi kudo qe te jesh. Te gjithe/a kemi vuajtur, por ama kur ke nje enderr dhe do ta realizosh, ja arrin.

----------


## pranvera bica

> Pikërisht ka standarte dhe standartet ecin paralelisht me nivelin e jetesës. Gjermania është shtet social, por jo aq i fortë sa ka qënë në kohën e Markës së lavdishme. Vërtet rrogat janë të larta, po sa ka shkuar kostoja e jetesës thuaj. Nqs një punëtor ndërtimi këtu merr deri ne 1500 euro, e konvertuar në lek janë shumë, por nuk të dalin nqs ke familje. Gjithsesi të mos largohemi nga tema, pozita e gruas në emigracion dhe të drejtat nuk varen shumë nga rrogat por qëndrimi i shtetit karshi tyre. Greqia nuk mbahet ndonjë pionere për të drejtat e njeriut ndaj e kam gjithmonë të vështirë ta besoj si është në EU.


Illyria!Uroj gjithe te mirat per te gjithe emigrantet femra kudo ku ini!Une drejtoj nje shoqate gruaje "Zemrat Korcare" dhe se bashku me shoqet e mija mundohemi te japim ndonje ndihmese sado modeste ne favor te emigranteve ne Greqi,duke dhene ndihmesen tone per nxjerrjen e ndonje vize,ndihme oer ndonje dokumentacion qe iu duhet dhe arrijme deri aty sa te festojme edhe ndonje 8-Mars sebashku me perfaqesi nga OJQ-ja jone.Edhe njehere ju uroj gjithe te mirat e mundshme te kesaj bote.

----------


## [Perla]

Nuk e di , nuk e kam provuar çfare eshte emigracioni per nje femer, por di qe puna eshte nder, disa kane pasur fatin e mire te çajne perpara , disa te tjera jo dhe bejne pune te rendomta, te detyruara nga rrethanat. Nuk mendoj se eshte ky poshterimi.

Poshterimi vjen qe nga vendi yne, kushtet e mjerushme qe i krijon femres akome mes mentaliteteve dhe te gjesh ne vend pune ne vendin tend, eshte teper e veshtire .... ama kur vjen puna per fatura dhe per ushqim, nuk ke kohe te mendosh per dinjitetin. Nuk i puneson njeri me zor ato femra, vet zgjedhin dhe mesa di paguhen mire (jo per nje cop buke).

----------


## pranvera bica

> Pranvera, 
> 
> Nqs ju po e beni nje pergjithesim per femren shqiptare bazuar ne kushtet e Greqise, atehere eshte gabim, sepse femrat shqiptare jane kudo. Ketu ku jetoj une femrat shqiptare kane mbaruar shkollen dhe jane mjeke, dentiste, inxhiniere, financiere, mesuese, etj. 
> 
> Nqs je e afte, do behesh dikushi kudo qe te jesh. Te gjithe/a kemi vuajtur, por ama kur ke nje enderr dhe do ta realizosh, ja arrin.


Sa mire  qe ne vendet e tjera  grate tona trajtohen mire!Ireferohem Greqise se -gjuha vete ku dhemb dhembi.Ne Greqi ka nje numur te konsiderueshme grash,te cilat jo se nuk jane ingranuar me jeten e atjeshme,po nuk ndjehen te lumtura,nuk kane kohe te mesojne femijet e tyre se kane nje gjuhe tjeter te bukur ,shqipen,sa do endra te kene ato e gjen vend shprehja 'E po endra jane edhe dalin edhe nuk dalin"

PERSHENDETJE.

----------

